# African woodcarving.



## Adam Fausch (Nov 29, 2015)

I recently traveled to Tanzania. Out side the hotel we stayed at was a woodcarver who sold his family's handy work. These are what he said were Ebony and Mahogany. We actually commissioned him to make the natavity set. The nativity cost about $40. Everything else worked out to about $5 a piece. Pretty inexpensive if you don't count airfare.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Tony (Nov 29, 2015)

Beautiful pieces, that's one heck of a deal. Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## jmurray (Nov 29, 2015)

I really like that elephant

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HomeBody (Nov 30, 2015)

They're all nice. That $40 probably lasted that family a month. A super nice set of souvenirs from your trip. Gary

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 30, 2015)

Very nice for the price.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Nov 30, 2015)

lots a really good scales there


----------

